# New P7M8 and Friend



## mike468 (Jan 5, 2007)

My newest friends. Picture quality sux, these are the first I've done. Top is P7M8 Chantilly II NIB with Nills. Bottom is Walther P5C date code AD bought NIB from Earl with Nills. Don't know which one to like more, want both in my hand at once, if I had two right hips I'd carry both:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hate you :nutkick:

<j/k>

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt1099


----------



## mike468 (Jan 5, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I hate you :nutkick:
> 
> <j/k>
> 
> :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt1099


Now I *know* I've got some good guns!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mike468 said:


> Now I *know* I've got some good guns!


Yes, they are sweet


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

I can't remember the last time I was so jellus. 

u sir suk big ones.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Obviously a man with great taste in pistols!!!!!

My baby...


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful, simply beautiful.


----------

